# How to get colors back win. 10 upgrade from 8.1 HP laptop



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

I got on my laptop to read my yahoo mail and I got a very white screen, no reply-forward buttons no delete, spam, move etc. buttons and a lot of things and colors missing from everything. If I move the cursor around in areas where I think a button should be the hand will pop up and tell me what it is, so, I know they are there I just can't see them! Some sites I can't find my cursor. I'm on my XP desktop to do this because there's a lot of things on this site I can't see on the laptop...couldn't find the "log in" button! Everything is bright white, taskbar, toolbars, sidebar and icons in taskbar have all changed colors. HELP - barb


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, no one has any idea what type of system you have [other than hp laptop] Post the exact model# of the laptop.

Just wondering. Did you check for win10 support for your model on the hp site?


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

crjdriver said:


> OK, no one has any idea what type of system you have [other than hp laptop] Post the exact model# of the laptop.
> 
> Just wondering. Did you check for win10 support for your model on the hp site?


Yes, the 1st thing I did was check with win. 10 HP support, it was a few days ago, don't remember what they put me through but it didn't help, and the couple of things I've tried that was suggested just made it worse. I've been all over the internet, Google - Duck Duck Go and not much that I would trust. You may not believe this but the only thing I can find is "2000" that's it, right below my screen. I hope it's not the year it was built because I bought it 3 years ago at Best Buy. There is no plate no sticker no nothing. I'll go to their site and check the models and get back to you.

Had to take the battery cover off. Model: 2000 - 2d27CL exactly how it's written!!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

OK, when I asked if you checked for win10 support, I meant just that; checking to see if win10 is supported by your laptop. Not checking with hp to solve your current issue. Now that we have the model# I can tell you win10 is supported. Many problems are induced by upgrading without checking for win10 support/drivers. For reference, here is the support page for your laptop;
http://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers...2/model/5449999#Z7_3054ICK0K8UDA0AQC11TA930O2

This page can also scan your system for missing drivers.

Can you start your laptop in safe mode or safe mode with networking? Do the colors look normal or better in safe mode?
Win10 is different than all older os to start in safe mode. Here is how to start 10 in safe mode;
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/start-your-pc-in-safe-mode

You most likely need the "From sign in screen"


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

crjdriver said:


> OK, when I asked if you checked for win10 support, I meant just that; checking to see if win10 is supported by your laptop. Not checking with hp to solve your current issue. Now that we have the model# I can tell you win10 is supported. For reference, here is the support page for your laptop;
> http://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers...2/model/5449999#Z7_3054ICK0K8UDA0AQC11TA930O2
> 
> This page can also scan your system for missing drivers.
> ...


OK, will scan 1st for drivers and yes, I know how to get in safe mode this XP. glad you sent me that link win 10 or I may have trashed the laptop.
What do you want me to do in safe mode, just check the colors?


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

barb702 said:


> OK, will scan 1st for drivers and yes, I know how to get in safe mode this XP. glad you sent me that link win 10 or I may have trashed the laptop.
> What do you want me to do in safe mode, just check the colors?


The HP site is nothing but confusion to me! No link or anything to scan for drivers, And safe mode: I get all the way to after I restart, a window comes up with a list of options - I see #4 "enable safe mode" but I can't click it there is naturally no use of a mouse but there is nothing else either, nothing to scroll with. I got out and came back in a half dozen times with the same result. haven't been able to get in from the sign in screen either, I follow the instructions and when sign in screen comes up I sign in but it just opens to my normal desk top no safe mode. I'm gonna take a brake I've been on here fighting with this thing for 4 hours. I'll start again later - thank God for win XP!! I see where you wrote I'll most likely need the "From sign in screen" I don't have a clue where to find that, I'm sure I didn't come across it in all my ventures today, I'll try to find it when I come back later. Thank you for the help!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

> "From sign in screen" I don't have a clue where to find


If you click the link, it is right there; one of the options near the bottom of the page. Did you read and follow the directions under that menu?


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

crjdriver said:


> If you click the link, it is right there; one of the options near the bottom of the page. Did you read and follow the directions under that menu?


A lot is blacked out as I mentioned in my 1st post I have to guess where links are for instants when I hit windows then settings all four of those are black (, power - apps, etc.) but I know "settings" is second from the top of the four so I have no problem with that, it's the links I'm not familiar with. I'll give it a try and let you know.


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

barb702 said:


> A lot is blacked out as I mentioned in my 1st post I have to guess where links are for instants when I hit windows then settings all four of those are black (, power - apps, etc.) but I know "settings" is second from the top of the four so I have no problem with that, it's the links I'm not familiar with. I'll give it a try and let you know.


I finally got it going by hitting F4, I got a screen with a black background and a message " get started can't open using the built in administrator account. Sign in with a different account and try again". I've never done this before, where do I find a different account? I just noticed bottom R. corner it says "safe mode". I guess I'm in safe mode with all icon colors OK, same as Icon colors in regular mode with blue background which is the color I always use, task bar is bright white in safe mode as is in regular mode. Icon and background were not a problem but everything else is a mess. For instance: When I open firefox "file edit view history etc. are on black background transparent, very hard to see, everything in the window is a mess, in mail can't see Reply- Forward arrows or Archive, delete, spam, etc. arrows, upper right corner where the minimize and close your window buttons are, All three are blacked out. Can't see Send, everything is blacked out. That's not so bad cause I know where they are but I can't open stuff I'm not familiar with. And colors are all different except for my desktop! All windows I open are bright white and deep deep black. I just opened a window in safe mode and it's the doing the same thing as in regular mode only upper R. corner is whited out. Word Pad is all black and white too!

I was thinking of doing a default but I think it will take me back to win.8.1. how about a recovery? I think it may keep the same colors regardless. I think I need to do a factory default to get it back to normal. Give your thoughts on that cause I've been messing with this for 4 or 5 days and ones that have had this problem haven't got rid of it, if they did they're sure not telling anyone!!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Ctrl>alt>del brings up the screen that allows you to switch users ie sign in with another account. You need to know what accounts are on your system.


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

crjdriver said:


> Ctrl>alt>del brings up the screen that allows you to switch users ie sign in with another account. You need to know what accounts are on your system.


I edited since since I 1st asked that, I since got in and it has the same issues as regular mode. If you go back to my post I explained a lot of things and asked a question.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

A restore to factory settings may be your best option at this point. I assume you have anything important backed up ie docs, pics, etc.


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

crjdriver said:


> A restore to factory settings may be your best option at this point. I assume you have anything important backed up ie docs, pics, etc.


I'll do that today. If I have more than one partition am I to restore all of them or will just restoring the drive w/win 10, be sufficient to get the factory colors back as I have no issue with anything else.
I just happen to notice starting my laptop just now that all the colors are fine leading up to the sign in window, there is where it starts, Black and bright white. Also I just played a couple videos that was sent to me and the colors are perfect...crazy!! All pictures are in perfect color also...It's just the windows that are messed up!! Any ideas??


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Have you possibly got into high contrast mode?

Settings - Ease of access. - High contrast.
What have you got selected in "Choose a theme"?


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

barb702 said:


> I got on my laptop to read my yahoo mail and I got a very white screen, no reply-forward buttons no delete, spam, move etc. buttons and a lot of things and colors missing from everything. If I move the cursor around in areas where I think a button should be the hand will pop up and tell me what it is, so, I know they are there I just can't see them! Some sites I can't find my cursor. I'm on my XP desktop to do this because there's a lot of things on this site I can't see on the laptop...couldn't find the "log in" button! Everything is bright white, taskbar, toolbars, sidebar and icons in taskbar have all changed colors. HELP - barb





barb702 said:


> I'll do that today. If I have more than one partition am I to restore all of them or will just restoring the drive w/win 10, be sufficient to get the factory colors back as I have no issue with anything else.
> I just happen to notice starting my laptop just now that all the colors are fine leading up to the sign in window, there is where it starts, Black and bright white. Also I just played a couple videos that was sent to me and the colors are perfect...crazy!! All pictures are in perfect color also...It's just the windows that are messed up!! Any ideas??





davehc said:


> Have you possibly got into high contrast mode?
> 
> Settings - Ease of access. - High contrast.
> What have you got selected in "Choose a theme"?


Yes it's in high contrast...just checked it in "colors" "some settings are not available in high contrast mode" is what it says.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

So, if you come out of High contrast, is the problem solved?

It seems that your motherboard/graphic chip, does not support High contrast.


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

davehc said:


> So, if you come out of High contrast, is the problem solved?
> 
> It seems that your motherboard/graphic chip, does not support High contrast.


No, that's how I got into high contrast someone (not on here) suggested it. One morning when I started my laptop my colors were all jumbled up and I don't know how that happened! I would be happy to get into the right theme but haven't been able to. In choose a theme I'm in "unsaved theme" every thing is messed up from being in HP support earlier!
update...I have been all over the web trying to get out of high contrast, so far, I'm still in it!


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Where are you reading "Choose a theme".

Anyway. another try. Right click the desktop. Choose "Personalise"
In the second row of pictures, choose the first (Windows)
Now go down to the bottom picture and select "Desktop background"
Click the selection panel, where it says "Picture", and choose "Solid colour"
Choose a colour, I would suggest, for this trial, you choose the darker of the blues
Now exit to your desktop
If you now have a standard screen, without mixed colours, right click the desktop and "Personaæise" again
Select "Themes" and then "Theme settings"
Right click the "unsaved" theme and "thyen "save theme"
Give it a name (barb1..?) and delete any other themes on the top row Check if all is now in order
If so and you want to come back ford advice on how to change the desktop (You can probably work it through now). then please do so.
I hope this works for you.


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

davehc said:


> Where are you reading "Choose a theme".
> 
> Anyway. another try. Right click the desktop. Choose "Personalise"
> In the second row of pictures, choose the first (Windows)
> ...


I do have the dark blue desktop background, I did that a few days ago on my own. Now I will do the themes as you suggest and see what happens. I got into themes before the same way you have suggested above but didn't know what to do with it: i.e. give it a name and delete other themes! Will try that now! Everything is deleted in the top row, the only theme there is "barb1"! Is this correct? I have the color I want on the desktop already, dark blue which I have used forever. It's my windows that are messed up and still are. I have pale yellow and almost transparent white text in all of them, very hard to see, and blacked out info in all of them, even in "unsaved theme", I had to scroll to find delete theme, finally when I put the cursor at the top it showed me what was underneath. Had to do that with every theme in the top row but got it done. Do I have to restart for things to take effect? I'll wait to hear back from you before I do anything else. I'm using my desk top (winXP) to talk to you, can barely see text in the laptop.


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

arb1


barb702 said:


> I do have the dark blue desktop background, I did that a few days ago on my own. Now I will do the themes as you suggest and see what happens. I got into themes before the same way you have suggested above but didn't know what to do with it: i.e. give it a name and delete other themes! Will try that now! Everything is deleted in the top row, the only theme there is "barb1"! Is this correct? I have the color I want on the desktop already, dark blue which I have used forever. It's my windows that are messed up and still are. I have pale yellow and almost transparent white text in all of them, very hard to see, and blacked out info in all of them, even in "unsaved theme", I had to scroll to find delete theme, finally when I put the cursor at the top it showed me what was underneath. Had to do that with every theme in the top row but got it done. Do I have to restart for things to take effect? I'll wait to hear back from you before I do anything else. I'm using my desk top (winXP) to talk to you, can barely see text in the laptop.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Phew. Running out of ides!

But tr this. Settings - ease of access. - Closed captions.

Set all of the options to the default. - Particularly down at the "Background and Windows" settings
Somehow, I don't think this is the answer, but give it a try.


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

barb702 said:


> arb1
> 
> View attachment 247488





davehc said:


> Phew. Running out of ides!
> 
> But tr this. Settings - ease of access. - Closed captions.
> 
> ...


They were already set to Default. How about a windows restore or refresh? I ask that question but never got and answer, I guess be cause I started another thread and wasn't suppose to, didn't know that. It's still on here though.
Here it is:
My question is about restoring windows 10....all it's colors are jet black and very bright white.
Here is my reply to him last Friday:
If I have more than one partition am I to restore all of them or will just restoring the drive w/win 10, be sufficient to get the factory colors back as I have no issue with anything else.
I just happen to notice starting my laptop just now that all the colors are fine leading up to the sign in window, there is where it starts, Black and bright white. Also I just played a couple videos that was sent to me and the colors are perfect...crazy!! All pictures are in perfect color also...It's just the windows that are messed up!! Any ideas?? I finally got rid of black and white windows but you see what I now have on screen shot.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I am wondering with all of the effort put into this issue, why not just clean install windows 10 and be done with the problem? Upgrades are problematic at best and a clean install of any os is preferred over an in-place upgrade. 
It appears that your laptop uses all windows native drivers and you do not have to download anything prior to the install [which is nice]

If you do decide to clean install windows, make sure you backup anything important ie docs, pics, etc. ALL data on the drive will be destroyed during a clean install of the os.

Note in order to boot with the win10 install media, you will probably have to disable secure boot in the bios/uefi. Read your manual for detailed instructions on bios menus/options.


----------



## barb702 (Oct 10, 2005)

crjdriver said:


> I am wondering with all of the effort put into this issue, why not just clean install windows 10 and be done with the problem? Upgrades are problematic at best and a clean install of any os is preferred over an in-place upgrade.
> It appears that your laptop uses all windows native drivers and you do not have to download anything prior to the install [which is nice]
> 
> If you do decide to clean install windows, make sure you backup anything important ie docs, pics, etc. ALL data on the drive will be destroyed during a clean install of the os.
> ...


Ok I'll look into it. I was checking that out a couple of days after our last visit and it seemed that I would have to redo a lot of stuff even after backing up but I'll spend more time on it now. Had a memory stick, can't find it, have to buy another one. Thank you for getting back to me crjdriver! barb


----------

